

Frugal San Francisco (with AirBnB) - pg
http://travel.nytimes.com/2010/03/14/travel/14frugalSF.html

======
comster
guys (of airbnb) .... notice how anyone who writes about you uses AirBnB,
rather than airbnb? I've mentioned before, no one understands airbnb. Its
illegible / unreadable, and has no meaning.

Time to grow up and have a corp. identity?

